# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão de Artigos >  Google Sketchup - Planificação do Aquário

## Ricardo Pinto

Há uns tempos atrás num evento de aquariofilia, citei o google sketchup, como uma ferramenta essencial para planificar o nosso projecto - aquário.

Fiquei surpreendido pela quantidade de pessoas que desconhecia este programa.
Possivelmente a maior parte de vocês conhece, mas aqui fica alguma informação.

A primeira vez que ouvi falar neste programa pensei: -"Náá.. isto é muito complicado, deve ser tipo AutoCAD. Isto só para designers ou arquitectos"

Apesar disto, como o programa é grátis, decidi experimentar. Fiquei maravilhado, é tão simples de trabalhar que um "idiota" em desenho e informática, como eu, consegue safar-se.

Podem fazer o download aqui: Google Sketchup

Embora seja muito fácil de desenhar, existem muitos tutorias pela net fora (os do youtube são muito bons), mas há um tutorial que é obrigatório aqui deixar:

Feature Article: 3D Modeling for Aquarium Projects - Part I - Advanced Aquarist

Feature Article: Google SketchUp for Aquarium Applications, Part II - Advanced Aquarist 

Com este programa, podem desenhar facilmente o móvel, a estrutura, o aquário, a sump. Tudo fica mais fácil de explicar, ao carpinteiro, vidraceiro, etc.
Até os móveis da minha sala, desenhei neste programa.

Alguns exemplos do que podem fazer:









As fotos foram retiradas do tópico "A Reef in the Sky... "

Espero que seja útil. 
Partilhem as vossas ideias, fica mais fácil de apresentar os projectos aqui no fórum e podem evitar-se alguns erros de concepção ouvindo outras opiniões.

----------


## Vasco Santos

boas

Fiz o meu projecto todo em sketch up já a alguns anos (2006) como podes ver aqui:  http://www.reefforum.net/f241/sistem...um-sonho-3152/

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Os nossos amigos brasileiros do IPAQ, têm uma secção para o Google Sketchup, lá podemos encontrar modelos pré-feitos de aquários, equipamento (vortech's, lumenarc, calhas), tubagens, sumps. 
Estive a ver e as peças estão muito bem feitas, com detalhe, as dimensões são muito rigorosas. 
Acho que dá imenso jeito, para quem está a desenhar um novo projecto.
É só fazer o download, abrir o ficheiro e depois fazer copy/paste para o nosso projecto.

Arquivos Google sketchup para download

Alguns exemplos que eu fiz download

Aquário c/Vortech



Aquário completo com móvel, sump, escumador



Peças




Obrigado ao pessoal do IPAQ! 
Vou poupar imenso tempo na planificação da minha próxima montagem.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Tradução PT do post publicado no blog Reefs.com



Os meus amigos costumam ouvir-me dizer... “Nunca é demais planear o nosso aquário”. Em todas as montagens que efectuei ao longo destes anos, quase imediatamente após o aquário estar em pleno funcionamento, eu detectei um erro na planificação. Não sei quanto a vocês, mas isto aconteceu-me sempre!

Um das grandes vantagens dos fóruns na internet, é a facilidade com milhares de aquaristas comunicam entre si e partilham experiências. Muitos dos erros que podemos fazer ao conceber um aquário, podem ter sido cometidos por outros aquaristas, por isso outras pessoas podem facilmente detectar erros que nos escapem.

Não é fácil transmitir o que nos vai a mente, a nossa ideia do aquário, especialmente quando escrevemos isso num fórum. O adágio – “Uma imagem vale mais que mil palavras” – encaixa muito bem neste contexto.

Logo, gostava de partilhar convosco uma ferramenta que me tem sido extremamente útil na planificação de aquários, o Google SketchUp.



*O que é o Google SketchUp?*
É um programa grátis, usado para criar modelos em 3D. Permite criar pequenos objectos como uma power-head ou mesmo divisões inteiras, como uma fish-room. Até existem designers deste programa que são capazes de reproduzir edifícios pormenorizadamente ou até mesmo pequenas cidades. Claro que não estou à espera que o leitor seja capaz de efectuar tal proeza.

O software é muito fácil de utilizar e não necessita de grandes capacidades desenho. Eu falo por mim, era o pior tipo a Ed. Visual na escola e fui capaz  de fazer uns esboços engraçados com este programa.            



Adicionalmente, este programa traz um pequeno tutorial que ajuda o utilizador a familiarizar-se com as ferramentas do software. Existem também na internet muitos tutorias sobre o Google SketchUp. Até mesmo em alguns fóruns de aquariofilia, é já possível encontrar bibliotecas de desenhos, que se podem inserir directamente no nosso esboço do SkecthUp, como p.e.: Escumadores, bombas, calhas de iluminação.

Outra grande vantagem do programa, é  permitir a impressão dos desenhos que efectuarmos, o que permite entregar um esboço perfeito do que pretendemos fazer, à pessoa que nos vai montar o aquário ou a um carpinteiro, no caso do móvel.  Assim, qualquer pessoa é capaz de reproduzir com precisão o que tínhamos em mente. 

Finalmente, se possuir uma capacidade extraordinária de design, pode facilmente persuadir a mulher/marido: “ Olha que bonito ficava um aquário maior na nossa sala, querida!”




Pode fazer o download do programa aqui: Google SketchUp 

Gostaria de agradecer ao Andrew (conhecido nos fóruns como V1...rotate) pela criação das imagens apresentadas neste artigo. 
As imagens apresentadas foram efectuadas no Google SkecthUp, e posteriormente "renderizadas"   com o programa Hyper Shot.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Pois... bem me parecia que já tinha colocado um tópico aqui no Reefforum a falar disto.

http://www.reefforum.net/f8/google-s...aquario-21569/

Estou a ficar com um Alzheimer precoce.

Já que estou a repetir informação, deixem-me colocar aqui novamente uma informação muito importante. O fórum brasileiro IPAQ tem uma galeria de objectos para o SketchUp. Podem abrir e colocar directamente no vosso desenho.

Galeria de objectos SkecthUp - IPAQ

Alguns exemplos que podem fazer download:

Aquário c/ móvel


Aquário completo


Peças em separado


Um abraço,

PS: Não liguem à minha senilidade.... desculpem a repetição de tópicos, post's e restantes imbecilidades.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá:  ... será mais um reavivar da memória e não um alzheimer precoce ... além disso isto resolve-se fácil ... unindo os tópicos ...  :Wink:  ... e voilá  :Smile: 

Na tal galeria de objectos não vi aquários triangulares ... mas aqui pode-se ver alguns ...

Pedro Nuno  :Wink:

----------

